# World cup



## manticle (14/6/14)

Surely I'm not the only one changing his sleep cycle?
Massive loss for Spain, Australia going into the break 2-1 after conceding 2 early goals. Always a good sign.


----------



## RdeVjun (14/6/14)

No, you're not alone at all manticle! Hopefully not changing my sleep cycle too much but the football on SBS early in the morning has always appealed to me. Should see a spirited second half I feel, the Australians won't give up without a fight!


----------



## surly (14/6/14)

Damn exciting game in the second.
Frustrating as all hell though.


----------



## shaunous (14/6/14)

Your not alone.

Sleepless nights every World Cup, although the last one I was in Europe, amazing time to travel Europe I tell ya. Was in Germany when they flogged us, that sucked.

Good Game Socceroo's.


----------



## Spiesy (14/6/14)

Really sucked to concede that last goal with what must have been seconds remaining.


----------



## manticle (14/6/14)

Played like an under 12 side for about 20 mins, played like an international contender for the rest. Win or lose, I just want to see us play well. Watch every WC regardless of AU participation but that just makes it a touch more exciting. Hope we have our best game costumes on while playing spain.


----------



## lael (14/6/14)

They played well! Much better than expected. Is Spain crap or Netherlands hot?


----------



## shaunous (14/6/14)

lael said:


> They played well! Much better than expected. Is Spain crap or Netherlands hot?


Van Persie is on fire.


----------



## Kalthor (14/6/14)

The Socceroos will struggle again a Dutch team that's on fire.... Spain will come back looking for 2 wins so our chances are even less! However if we play like we did today at the same time that Spain play like they did, a draw wouldn't be impossible!


----------



## Florian (14/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Was in Germany when they flogged us, that sucked.


Ha, we must have been there at the same time. watched that game in a greek bar in Berlin.


----------



## DU99 (14/6/14)

the umpire didn't see the chilean player was off side.


----------



## pcmfisher (14/6/14)

I was sleeping soundly.

I wouldn't cross the road to watch it.


----------



## goomboogo (14/6/14)

pcmfisher said:


> I was sleeping soundly.
> 
> I wouldn't cross the road to watch it.


Yet can't resist commenting on it.


----------



## manticle (14/6/14)

pcmfisher said:


> I was sleeping soundly.
> 
> I wouldn't cross the road to watch it.


Yeah wow please tell us more.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (14/6/14)

I didn't see the first 20 mins or so, when Chile scored, but geez after that, I thought that Australia outplayed them and were unlucky not to score more than the 1 goal.

There was also a penalty that I felt should have gone to Australia in the last 10 -15 minutes.

When I first tuned in and we were 0 -2, I though we going down 4 zip at least.

Well done to the Socceroos, but unfortunately their task only gets harder from here.


----------



## surly (14/6/14)

Van Persie header was pretty good


----------



## Donske (14/6/14)

manticle said:


> Played like an under 12 side for about 20 mins, played like an international contender for the rest. Win or lose, I just want to see us play well. Watch every WC regardless of AU participation but that just makes it a touch more exciting. Hope we have our best game costumes on while playing spain.


I gave 2 expectations of Australia this WC; I don't want to see us with 10 behind the ball in our own half, we should always be looking to score, also, I don't want to see any team get an easy 3 points from us, I don't care if we lose, but the opposition needs to work for the result. 

On this mornings performance I expect to be content with our campaign. 

The Asian Cup next year is a different matter, anything less than keeping that silverware in Australia will be a failure for mine.


----------



## lukiferj (14/6/14)

Aftrr this morning thrashing, Spain are going to be difficult to beat. Let alone those bloody dutch.


----------



## Tahoose (14/6/14)

Some solid chances and the second half gave me some hope, any body else frustrated at only having 1 or 2 players attacking when we were going forward?

Also, keep the ball on the deck. Don't over complicate it.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (14/6/14)

Was a great game to watch and Australia did themselves proud. Chile are a good side.

It looked like Australia were the team who would score after they bought it back to 2-1 but I think they ran out of steam at the end and were pushing for a gaol. Probably why they were caught out at the end. 

A draw would have been a fair result if only they had kept their concentration for the first 2 goals.

To be honest I don't think they will get a result against Spain or holland but it will be a good test to show that we can compete at the highest level.


----------



## Tahoose (14/6/14)

Yeah, the general consensus with my mates was that Lecky was best on for Australia. 

Wouldn't be surprised if he gets looked at by some bigger clubs over the summer.


----------



## bradsbrew (14/6/14)

We made some poor decisions and quite a few poor executions but for 60 minutes we performed better. How good did the Dutch look?


----------



## kalbarluke (14/6/14)

The Dutch smashed the Spanish so hard. That diving header from Robin van Persie was amazing. Spain were shell shocked and fell to bits because the Dutch were just too fast, too clinical, too good. 
Australia played well today but if they give the Dutch any sort of head start, they will be punished severely.


----------



## manticle (14/6/14)

Italy vs england at 7.30 tomorrow

Brewing esb, eating cacciatore


----------



## surly (15/6/14)

Should be an interesting game.
I wonder of the poms are going to perform for once?


----------



## Tahoose (15/6/14)

Think that was quite a good match, England should have had a couple more goals.


----------



## Donske (15/6/14)

Yeah, it was pretty entertaining, Rooney bottled it though, if he'd got his head up before releasing that shot he would have seen that he could have dribbled the bloody ball in and equalised.


----------



## Donske (15/6/14)

Really looking forward to the Ivory Coast v Japan game about to kick off, I really enjoy watching Japan play (teams that aren't Australia anyway).


----------



## surly (15/6/14)

England looked better for the whole game. Just didn't get the ball in the net.
Similar feeling with the Japan game except Japan are currently up.


----------



## Josh (15/6/14)

If you've got a smart phone, I recommend the SBS App. Live streaming of games to your mobile device. No fee. Pretty handy when you're stuck at work on a Sunday morning.

I thought we pooped our pants in the first half hour. Then finished all over them, but couldn't jag that second goal. Happy enough to go down 3-1 trying for the equaliser.

I think we might get Spain B, given it's their third game and I'm tipping Chile to beat them in the next one.


----------



## Bribie G (15/6/14)

Why does this man with one leg have such large balls? Couldn't Medicare help this poor soul?


----------



## davedoran (15/6/14)

Think Spain will bounce back. Plenty of experience on that side.
Holland have set the mark but winning 1 game well doesnt win you a world cup. They were the same last world cup, v good up to the final changed their tactics in the final and paid for it.
Chile werent that good. More a case of 2 v soft goals let in. Australia should have got a draw in the game anyway though. 
England were decent but lacked the final creative piece to create chance other than their goal. 
Will be interesting to see if Brasil get any more soft decisions. Well known fact that Fifa is massively corrupt but the standard of poor ref decisions against Croatia was ridiculous. 

Rant over


----------



## kalbarluke (16/6/14)

dave doran said:


> Think Spain will bounce back. Plenty of experience on that side.
> Holland have set the mark but winning 1 game well doesnt win you a world cup.


So true. Anything can happen. Remember last World Cup when ze Germans spanked everyone (including us) by 4 goals? Even mighty Argentina got a touch up. They looked like they were going to win the cup by a mile but didn't make the final. 

I still think Spain will get through to the next round.


----------



## Kalthor (16/6/14)

Germany vs Portugal tonight.... hopefully we get to see Ronaldo doing one of his trademark crying sessions again


----------



## Donske (17/6/14)

Kalthor said:


> Germany vs Portugal tonight.... hopefully we get to see Ronaldo doing one of his trademark crying sessions again


He did indeed cry.


----------



## shaunous (17/6/14)

Haha.

I dont gamble on Football, but I did throw a bet at Germany to beat Portugal.


----------



## Donske (17/6/14)

Betting on cup games is silly, too damn unpredictable, I only ever bet on league games, and then only if I am 90% sure of the result.


----------



## sponge (17/6/14)

Donske said:


> Betting on cup games is silly, too damn unpredictable, I only ever bet on league games, and then only if I am 90% sure of the result.


Makes it more enjoyable throwing some hard-earned onto the underdogs though as anything really can happen in the WC. I wonder what prices were paying for the 5-1 and 4-0 wins by holland and germany, respectively, were?


----------



## Tahoose (17/6/14)

I'd dare say the holland game would have payed big.


----------



## Donske (17/6/14)

sponge said:


> Makes it more enjoyable throwing some hard-earned onto the underdogs though as anything really can happen in the WC. I wonder what prices were paying for the 5-1 and 4-0 wins by holland and germany, respectively, were?



I get that, I just can't bring myself to bet on cup games, I've been watching the FA cup, world cups and what little I could catch of the Euros since I was a kid, there are always major upsets along with the expected thrashings, too unpredictable to put money on for my tastes.


----------



## shaunous (17/6/14)

Donske said:


> I get that, I just can't bring myself to bet on cup games, I've been watching the FA cup, world cups and what little I could catch of the Euros since I was a kid, there are always major upsets along with the expected thrashings, too unpredictable to put money on for my tastes.


So im gueassing you dont punt on Horses or Greyhounds either then?


Caught this tweet earlier, lucky bastard


----------



## davedoran (18/6/14)

The panic to sign Mexican keeper Ochoa is going to go bananas now.
Free agent as well apparently.


----------



## Kalthor (18/6/14)

dave doran said:


> The panic to sign Mexican keeper Ochoa is going to go bananas now.
> Free agent as well apparently.


Indeed.... He had an outstanding game this morning and kept Mexico in the game!


----------



## surly (18/6/14)

Check out the comb-over on the Ref in the Korea-Russia game


----------



## manticle (18/6/14)

Embarassing moment for the Russian keeper.
Easy to forgive and forget a fumbly touch from on field players (exception of penalty takers) but keepers come under a fair bit of scrutiny, not least from themselves. Both keepers have made some basic handling errors but the korean keeper generally has been slightly better.


----------



## surly (18/6/14)

Agreed. Was a pretty easy save that slipped through the Russian keepers hands.
The dude will be feeling terrible.

I am not an experienced soccer supporter (only ever watch it during the world cup). Is it always so common for the goal to be scored by the sub within a couple of minutes of coming on? Nearly every goal I have seen so far has been from a fresh sub, at least it feels like the case anyway.


----------



## manticle (18/6/14)

It's a tactic that often pays off. Look at the influence drogba had on the psychology of cote d'ivoire. Didn't score but the influence was immediate. Only pertinent to high level football.


----------



## Tahoose (18/6/14)

Surly, this is what you call an impact player. Some one who can come on late in the match and changes the dynamic of the game. Some of them will come on to score, some will come on to dicate the play.

Teddy Sheringham for Manchester Utd in the late 90's was my favorite player at that time for this reason. Would often come on with 5 mins left in the game and score the crucial goal. Sometimes with his first possession.

The russian goalie was unlucky, I only watch the last 25 mins of the game but from that it didn't seem like anybody really wanted to go forward.


----------



## surly (18/6/14)

manticle said:


> It's a tactic that often pays off. Look at the influence drogba had on the psychology of cote d'ivoire. Didn't score but the influence was immediate. Only perti ent to high level football.


Yeah, I watched that game. The vibe noticeably changed with his addition onto the ground.


----------



## zooesk (18/6/14)

Who has money on Australia tonight


----------



## StalkingWilbur (18/6/14)

I do. $40 ($20 bet, $20 bonus) on Australia at $17 with sports bet haha. If we score a goal I get my money back.


----------



## zooesk (18/6/14)

Nice I have a tenner on 2-1 @ $29 fingers crossed


----------



## shaunous (18/6/14)

Yeh I got a multi going I started a few days ago, need a score of Dutch 2 v Aus 0, and Italy to draw with Costa Rica


----------



## shaunous (18/6/14)

So we'll all meet back here at 2am tomorrow 

Who's doing both State Of Origin tonight and tomorrow mornings Socceroo's game???


----------



## Tahoose (18/6/14)

I'm going to have a few drinks for origin and then go to bed and get up for the socceroos, the one time I love working afternoon shift every Thursday.


----------



## manticle (18/6/14)

Just world cup for me. No bet but I bet the whisky bottle will be less full by 4am. Lucky I know my boss will be watching too so the late start might not appear so late.


----------



## Donske (18/6/14)

I'll be up at 2 for the game, whether that is because I've decided to just kick on and call in sick tomorrow is the part I'm not sure about.


----------



## zooesk (18/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Yeh I got a multi going I started a few days ago, need a score of Dutch 2 v Aus 0, and Italy to draw with Costa Rica


We have to at least score 1


----------



## zooesk (18/6/14)

Spain v chile got to watch that too if the body lets me


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Morning Lads


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

Top o' the morn' to ye.


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

What just happened? Rubbish defending to see Robben score, amazing 1st time strike from Cahill after great ball forward.

Playing much more confidently and competently than our opening quarter against Chile for sure. Whisky tastes great after coffee.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Whiskey?

Ya bastard, I gotta head to work in 3 hours, no whiskey for me.

We're getting good shots at goal here.


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

I got at least 5 hours and I know my boss is doing the same thing.


----------



## Tahoose (19/6/14)

Agree Manticle, that chance in the box was genuine though.

Should be 2-1 up. Thanks now I feel like a scotch... No work till 1pm for me


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

Matt Ryan just earned his place.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Penalty Shot Time


Whooooooooooooo!!!


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Yeah Yeah!!!


----------



## anthonyUK (19/6/14)

2-1 Aus. Come on.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Fuk I think it's time for a Tawny Port.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Good goal by V.p there


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

Whichever way it goes, it's a worthy fight from AU. Love to see us get one over the Netherlands but just happy with how we've acquitted ourselves thus far.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

That cross from Oar was terrible shoulda been a goal there.

AND now straight After the Dutch score.


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

Go matt ryan


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

Ryan again at 92.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Bad luck, but great game.


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

Heads held high after that game.


----------



## surly (19/6/14)

Heart is still racing.
Sleep will be a little ways off.


----------



## Tahoose (19/6/14)

Shame we couldn't capitalise on our opportunities, but RVP and Robben are pure class, one sniff and they know where the goals are. 

Optimistic looking forward. Boys did well. Proud of that effort.


----------



## anthonyUK (19/6/14)

Aus can be proud. They did better than Spain


----------



## zooesk (19/6/14)

Timmy goal of the cup


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

Van persie's header against spain was pretty amazing but yeah - cahill's first time strike is a definite contender.


----------



## zooesk (19/6/14)

Was good ether way group b is where it's at


----------



## Spiesy (19/6/14)

What was the score?


----------



## Donske (19/6/14)

And Australia will go into the last round of the group stage ahead of Spain, never saw that coming.


----------



## shaunous (19/6/14)

Spiesy said:


> What was the score?


NED 3 - 2 Aus




Donske said:


> And Australia will go into the last round of the group stage ahead of Spain, never saw that coming.


Heads high Australia.


----------



## Donske (19/6/14)

shaunous said:


> Heads high Australia.


Damn straight, we've given a real showing against two teams that have beaten the reigning world champions, I really wish we'd snagged a result this morning though, would have made the Spain match so exciting.


----------



## Kalthor (19/6/14)

Donske said:


> Damn straight, we've given a real showing against two teams that have beaten the reigning world champions, I really wish we'd snagged a result this morning though, would have made the Spain match so exciting.


Nothing to play for against Spain in regards to Brazil 2014.... however a win for the Socceroos against the current World Champions would still be outstanding! Hopefully they can pull it off without Cahill!


----------



## manticle (19/6/14)

There's always something to play for


----------



## surly (19/6/14)

manticle said:


> There's always something to play for


Agreed. You don't get to that level of world sport without being a stubborn, competitive and determined bastard.
They will all desperately want to beat Spain. Might be a bit harder now we will be without Cahill.


----------



## warra48 (19/6/14)

I am in the Netherlands at present., staying at my brother's place.
Australia played really well, and made life very difficult for the Dutch.


He's been trying to rub the result in in a good natured way. I shut him up when I said as I am Dutch and Australian, my team scored 5 goals in the match, his only 3.


----------



## Florian (19/6/14)

Agree, dual citizenship does come in handy at times. 

Now that the socceroos sadly won't go much further I still have my backup team Die Deutsche Nationalelf to cheer for.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (19/6/14)

I hope you have had a bet on them Florian, could go all the way.


----------



## shaunous (20/6/14)

Jeez this reff in the Japan v Greece game is hopeless. Throwing yellow cards for trivial shit, and letting Japan do some pathetic dives, and punishing Greece for them.


----------



## manticle (24/6/14)

Decent way to go out for AU to defending (and exiting) world champions.

Matt Ryan played some great, assertive keeping and generally it was well defended but Spain too good and without Cahill, we lacked the finish required to score. Troisi is worth watching in future though. Spain also defended well I thought, to limit our opportunities.
Well performed for the majority of cup pitch minutes AU.

Getting really hard to work out contenders for the cup at this point - none of the giants so far performing amazingly.


----------



## kalbarluke (25/6/14)

Suarez looks like he has bitten off more than he can chew. In the process, the Uraguayan team's chances of progressing past the next stage have bit the dust. He may even get the chop from Liverpool.

All puns intended.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (25/6/14)

I was expecting a nail biting match but it was more shoulder biting. If he gets banned he could go hungry for some time...

I thought Suarez was doing well in the comp and was my tip for the golden bite award.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (26/6/14)

I'm going out on a limb, after France smashed Switzerland - I'm predicting a Fra v Ned final.

Uruguay and Argentina are too reliant on Suarez and Messi. Germany are like Spain - their window is closing as their players get old. Italy are out and I expected that and Portugal will follow.

Brazil are the only South American side capable of getting through, even though I'm impressed by Chile. But they're in transition and Neymar is their only big class player, though I expect others to become excellent players in the next few years.

Also impressed by Costa Rica.

Shattered for Cote D'Ivoire - they was robbed of their place. But good on them for playing for the win, not the draw.


----------



## shaunous (26/6/14)

Germany v NED

Thats my tip.


----------



## manticle (26/6/14)

Europe have never won in SA. Brazil plus another SA team like Argentina, chile or costa. Maybe brazil vs NED.


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (26/6/14)

My tip is Brazil playing Netherlands
I think Robin and RVP are the key for Netherlands. They just need to stop the the goals at the other end. If they can do that in the potential game with Argentina they could be in the finals.

To be honest I could see others getting there too, some sides are definitely capable and they only need to put in some good performances and maybe a bit of luck. Who would have predicted some of the upsets in the group stages?


----------



## kalbarluke (26/6/14)

For me the surprise packet has been Mexico. They have had a lot of poor decisions go against them but have still done very well. Their goal keeper is excellent.
Don't know if they will beat NED but it isn't out of the question.


----------



## Donske (27/6/14)

Watching the Korea v Belgium match, the Koreans look pretty good, getting into very good positions.

January is going to be interesting, I've been focused on the Japanese team as our main roadblock to winning the Asian Cup, somehow managed to forget about Korea.


----------



## Donske (27/6/14)

And Belgium are down to 10 in the first half.

It was a bad challenge but if the ref wasn't Ben Williams I would have said yellow 9 times out of 10.

Good to see he's consistent at least, he's a bit trigger happy with cards in the A League too.


----------



## davedoran (27/6/14)

This comp is going to a south american team i think.
Netherlands are the best of the europeans. If anyone can shut down robben and van persie thats them done (obviously easier said than done).
Probably Brazil would be my bet, That squad seem tight knit and will work hard for each other without egos pulling them apart.


----------



## Tahoose (28/6/14)

hmmm disagree, I think that this is probably the most understrength Brazilian team in the last 4 world cups. They are just lucky this time that they are at home. Germany might have a crack. I don't think they have found their form as of yet though.


----------



## Donske (28/6/14)

Tahoose said:


> hmmm disagree, I think that this is probably the most understrength Brazilian team in the last 4 world cups. They are just lucky this time that they are at home. Germany might have a crack. I don't think they have found their form as of yet though.



The basically seeded run is going to give Brazil a pretty big chance of lifting the cup.

I don't see it though, I see it being Germany, that team is brutally efficient in front of goal and very solid at the back. My dark horse would be France.


----------



## manticle (28/6/14)

Looking forward to brazil/chile.
In other news, why is Jamoein?


----------



## shaunous (28/6/14)

NED v GER people.

GER to win.


----------



## manticle (29/6/14)

Brazil = luck + Cesar.


----------



## kalbarluke (29/6/14)

Columbia looked good today. That first goal from James Rodriguez was amaze-balls, possibly even goal of the tournament so far. They will give Brazil a run for their money in the next round.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

I would like your post, but you used amaze-balls. 

God help us.


----------



## kalbarluke (30/6/14)

shaunous said:


> I would like your post, but you used amaze-balls.
> God help us.


I may or may not have been drunk when I wrote that.


----------



## shaunous (30/6/14)

Hahahaha, right-o, I'll let it slide


----------



## manticle (1/7/14)

Loving the 6am kickoff. Much easier than trying to get to bed at 11 and wake up at 10 to 2.
One hour earlier than normal, leave for work pretty much at full time (although every game seems to hit ET at the moment).
Poor ET.


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

Navas for keeper of the tournament. I think the Dutch keeper made about 1 save in 120 minutes (all that was needed) and without Navas, Costa Rica would have gone down 4-0 in the first 90.

Shame to see them bow out after such a sterling effort from him.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/14)

I hope Nederland don't use their fanny boy tactics which they employed against Costa Rica, I was so hoping that they would loose in that penalty shoot out, they are good enough to play aggressive attacking football as they showed during the second half and it was Navas who saved Costa Rica. As for Krul someone should have a quiet word with him about sportsmanship or hasn't he got enough confidence in his ability in goal.


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

His saves were good but he didn't need those antics and they didn't do much to make me admire him (Krul).


----------



## sponge (7/7/14)

Krul was one of my favourite keepers during the EPL season. Really kept Newcastle higher up the table than they would have without him.

As much as I wasn't a big fan of his actions prior to each penalty, anything that can put a penalty taker (within reason) off is fair game IMO. Hell, in one penalty shootout in my local comp the keeper on the other team started off by standing on the penalty spot for each kicker and slowly walked backwards towards his goals. Thankfully for me my shot still hit the back of the net but made it a lot more difficult to be confident walking up to the spot and two of my teammates blamed their misses on his actions.

In games as big as the world cup and with keepers having a much smaller chance of saving a penalty compared to the kicker scoring a penalty, anything to put as much pressure on the kicker as possible just helps even things out a bit.

Just my 2c.


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

Being a keeper (hockey previously, futsal now) I completely understand the motivation but I've never been a fan of attempted psychological intimidation, not even when boxers do it.

I'm also not a fan of strikers taunting keepers after they've scored. Unnecessary.


----------



## sponge (7/7/14)

Completely agree. Psychological intimidation I don't mind so much, but taunting after scoring really is a low blow.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/14)

When lacking in sporting prowess as the Dutch are, the sport they are good at, besides speed skating, should be played in a sporting manner, just the size of Krul should be intimidating enough without him having something to say to each penalty taker there is no excuse for what he did.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (7/7/14)

I watched the penalty shoot-out and thought nothing too bad of it. Most strikers do worse and more regularly. And in the lottery that is a penalty shoot out, the goalie gets the shortest straw of all, even more so when you're the goalie subbed on at 119.57 minutes with no prior warning before the game. Nerves can do that to a bloke in that sort of situation. You only gotta look at Cilessen's response to realise how happy _he_ was not to be doing the job.

Mind you NED should never have beaten Mexico.

I'm more irritated with Germany just sucking the life out of the game with France. I understand the defensive mindset to an extent, but this whole world cup has been about good attacking football, and I'd rather seen France get through, playing good football, than Germany get a fortunate header goal off a freebie (and France's defense totally getting it wrong then) and then spend the next 77 minutes making the game as boring as was possible.


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> When lacking in sporting prowess as the Dutch are, the sport they are good at, besides speed skating, should be played in a sporting manner, just the size of Krul should be intimidating enough without him having something to say to each penalty taker there is no excuse for what he did.


They're world class in field hockey too. Runners up in men's world cup, winners in women's.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/14)

The goal keeper knows that millions of pairs of eyes are watching him, and the penalty taker, what a hero he could have been instead of being condemned by the watching public of the world for being a bad sport.
Yes I know they are good at hockey, figure their heads are big enough getting through to the semi finals


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

I agree with you about the antics/sportsmanship but it's a long way from some of the other biting and back-breaking behaviour in the tournament so far. At least no-one has been shot on behalf of drug cartels yet.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/14)

Maybe the drug cartels have their money on Brazil or Argentina so all is good so far.


----------



## manticle (7/7/14)

Hell will break loose if we get a bra- arg final then.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/14)

I have a horrible feeling Holland will beat Argentina.


----------



## shaunous (7/7/14)

I missed the game but just watched the highlights, there is nothing illegal in what Krul done, but it doesn't take away the fact his a dirt bag for doing it.


----------



## Donske (7/7/14)

wide eyed and legless said:


> I have a horrible feeling Holland will beat Argentina.



What are the odds of a Ned v Ger final, that would be fun.


----------



## Lincoln2 (7/7/14)

The team that impressed me a lot this cup is the USA. Some reallly good games and they took it to the big boys - impressive set plays, passing and situational awareness (plus the goalie Howard deserves massive kudos). They used to be a joke/easy-beats/laughing stock. Watch out world - when they get going they'll be hard to stop. And I'm not a huge fan of their country - I'm just saying that if they continue with this rate of improvement we're all in trouble.


----------



## shaunous (7/7/14)

Donske said:


> What are the odds of a Ned v Ger final, that would be fun.


$3.80 Currently.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (7/7/14)

I was impressed with the USA also, though they lacked stamina they made up for it in determination, maybe they should procure the services of an AFL coach, they would be able to run everyone off the park then.


----------



## Florian (9/7/14)

holy **** ****!!!

bra 0 ger 5. keep it up!


----------



## Florian (9/7/14)

all within the first 30 minutes I should add.


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

Pounding for brazil currently. Came out to a 1-0 lead at 20 mins, went to make a coffee and had to keep running back to the screen as deutsch goals kept piling up. How to come back from that in outdoor?


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/14)

Didn't see this coming. Thought Brazil were going to be competitive even without Neymar and Thiago Silva - and they pretty much dominated possession for the first 10 minutes.

Defense on that first header was poor and it got worse from there.

Half time, off for a cup of tea.


----------



## shaunous (9/7/14)

My bets looking better and better then 

Germany to win
and
Multi, Germany to win into Ger V NED final


----------



## lael (9/7/14)

Just got up... Shocked. 5-0? Epic. All in 30 mins? Can't wait to rewind and play the beginning!


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/14)

I like the commentator "Brazil only need 7 goals in 5 minutes to take it to extra time" #understatedsarcasm


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

Bang.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (9/7/14)

Quite a few from this forum with egg on their faces this morning


----------



## sponge (9/7/14)

Omelettes for breakfast!

With a side serving of kraut and bratwurst..


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (9/7/14)

Yup. I predicted an all Euro final, just didn't see Germany getting past France. It shows the old adage that 'its your form at the end of the tournament that matters most' - all you have to do is get through the group stage and get better, and Germany are doing that.

Always said Brazil = too reliant on Neymar. Having said that, it wasn't the lack of attack that was the issue, but the exceedingly woeful defense.


----------



## sponge (9/7/14)

There really was some woeful defense and midfield by Brazil..

For someone to tap a volley in off a corner uncontested is u12's defending. Most of their goals came from some short, sharp passing in and around the box and just finished off with a pass to the back of the net.

That really shouldn't be happening in such a massive game.


----------



## manticle (9/7/14)

I would have been embarassed if my social league div 4 side defended like that.


----------



## shaunous (9/7/14)

Lord Raja Goomba I said:


> Yup. I predicted an all Euro final, just didn't see Germany getting past France. .


Ha, forgot that part of my multi and single bet, all european final. Paying $3.80 before kickoff this morning


----------



## O-beer-wan-kenobi (9/7/14)

Wow. I thought it would be a good game but not in the way of a 7-1 result.
My tip for Bra-Ned final is out. Could be wrong on the Arg-Ned game too.

Would love to see a Ger - Ned final. Would be tasty. Remember when they met at Italia 90 and the Frank Rijjkard -Rudi Voller incident?


----------



## kalbarluke (9/7/14)

Everyone(ie: the mass media) were going on and on about how important the loss of Neymar was to the Brazilian team but not much was mentioned about Thiago Silva - the captain and central defender. Brazil were very exposed without him calling the shots and their structure/formations fell to bits. Might be okay against a team like Australia but a team like Germany will ruthlessly punish any weakness. 

ARG v NED should be a good game.


----------



## Florian (10/7/14)

looks like you lost one of your bets, Shaunous. still hoping your final bet is correct, though...


----------



## Donske (10/7/14)

I was a little disappointed with the result this morning, Ned v Ger would have been a cracker.

I'm Messi v Ger should still be entertaining though. I see the Germans suffocating the Argentines, I can't see Messi being too influential.

I'm thinking 2 - 1 to the Germans, might get a lobster on it.


----------



## sponge (10/7/14)

Not sure if it was just me but it was a bit of a lackluster game IMO.

Too many crosses being well overhit or straight to the keeper, too many final passes being off target or with too much curry (even without the rain the passes would've had too much power) and a pretty scrappy affair overall.

In saying that, I think both teams did pretty well keeping the main threats of the opposition quiet but Ned probably put a bit more pressure on Arg with their possession and ball movement. Pretty annoyed I had a site inspection this morning and had to leave just before the penalties..

Hopefully the germans will push argentina and make them step up their game for the final.


----------



## wide eyed and legless (10/7/14)

Well the Germans will be playing with a superb twelfth man on the field called Mr Confidence following the Brazil game, could well get a lobster there Donske, either way will be a cracker of a game.


----------



## manticle (10/7/14)

Dull game. Hope the final delivers.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (10/7/14)

Agreed Mants.

I'm annoyed that NED played decent attacking football during the group stages (and they didn't have a dead easy pool either), and yet clammed up and played behind the ball in defense through the finals series. Sneijder is a choker, so relying on penalties to get you through was stupid.

Spain beat them last time, playing football.

So my issue is when oh when will NED learn to just keep playing football. Tactics are okay for Van Gaal in EPL, but this is sudden death, not a marathon league.


----------



## shaunous (10/7/14)

Florian said:


> looks like you lost one of your bets, Shaunous. still hoping your final bet is correct, though...


Haha, Yeh, damn.

Go Germany!

Been following their team ever since their very young team at the time won the Euro Cup a few years back.


----------



## manticle (13/7/14)

Some pretty average stuff from brazil although they certainly perked up a little in the 2nd half.
Always disappointing to see 'supporters' turn into a team's worst enemy though. 

Nice early start tomorrow.


----------



## marksy (13/7/14)

Haha I just found this thread. I'm over here in Brasil working on world cup.


----------



## shaunous (13/7/14)

marksy said:


> Haha I just found this thread. I'm over here in Brasil working on world cup.


Show Off!


----------



## manticle (13/7/14)

Early start tomorrow people.


----------



## Donske (14/7/14)

**** Craig Foster is a world class numpty, it better be Tyler commentating.


----------



## Florian (14/7/14)

have been up since 3:30 but only just switched tv on.
is there any advantage of aatching the game online on sbs, muti angel and all that, does it work?


----------



## Donske (14/7/14)

It does, but the angles on offered are pretty average unless you like watching the dug outs.


----------



## Florian (14/7/14)

cool, I'll stay in front of the tv then, more comfy anyway.

strange to see Merkel and Gauck sitting so damn close to Putin.


----------



## marksy (14/7/14)

Just watch the SBS feed. Its a general game cut from overseas just with their commentary. Its the best you'll get. Go Germany.


----------



## marksy (14/7/14)

shaunous said:


> Show Off!


Hey I've been hardly working. Ha-ha.


----------



## Donske (14/7/14)

Argentina are showing way too much respect to Germany in transition. If they don't press effectively from the front they can't win. 

Giving the Germans time to settle is dangerous.


----------



## manticle (14/7/14)

Already a better game to watch than both semis and 3rd/4th playoff though. Damn messi has some pace when he wants it.


----------



## Donske (14/7/14)

Wow. That was ridiculous.


----------



## Donske (14/7/14)

What the hell, never a yellow.


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/7/14)

Soccer is on in the gym this morning. That would've been a cracking header!


----------



## StalkingWilbur (14/7/14)

Someone recruit that German goalie for the AFL.


----------



## Donske (14/7/14)

My 2-1 Germany bet isn't looking good right now.


----------



## marksy (14/7/14)

So slow.


----------



## Not For Horses (14/7/14)

Cracking match. What a goal to win it.


----------



## Tahoose (14/7/14)

Went to the hoffbrauhaus in Melbourne for the match, best 3:30am start for a long time..


----------



## shaunous (14/7/14)

Tahoose said:


> Went to the hoffbrauhaus in Melbourne for the match, best 3:30am start for a long time..


How many steins you hammer down before sunrise??


----------



## Tahoose (15/7/14)

5 (of the 1ltr ones).. Which is pretty much my limit, 

Did Oktoberfest a couple of years ago, 9 days, 41 beers total, but didn't do more than 5 on any one day..


----------



## bullsneck (15/7/14)

Two girls, no cup.


----------



## mofox1 (15/7/14)

booker_h said:


> image.jpg
> 
> Two girls, no cup.


So much nope.


----------

